# UK TV show 'Dogs behaving (very) badly' Vizsla - Channel 5 at 8.00 P.M tonight



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

This TV show features problem dogs, where their owners are really struggling with a range of bad behaviour. The dogs are visited by an expert trainer and advice, training etc. is given to the owners and the results filmed, usually with amazing total improvement.

Well tonight (Tuesday 26th January 2021) at 8.00 PM on Channel 5 is a Vizsla who doesn't adhere to any rules! I have seen the trailer for this and yes, he is a very naughty boy.

Makes my Rafa seem like an angel in comparison, which he is not. 

Will be interesting to view, lots of physical exercise and mental stimulation have already been mentioned right at the start for this breed.

This should make for great viewing for us Vizsla owners.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

PhilipL said:


> This TV show features problem dogs, where their owners are really struggling with a range of bad behaviour. The dogs are visited by an expert trainer and advice, training etc. is given to the owners and the results filmed, usually with amazing total improvement.
> 
> Well tonight (Tuesday 26th January 2021) at 8.00 PM on Channel 5 is a Vizsla who doesn't adhere to any rules! I have seen the trailer for this and yes, he is a very naughty boy.
> 
> ...


I/We have been waiting for this Episode for quite a while, thanks for the "Heads Up"


----------



## Bagsofsmoke (Jan 13, 2021)

The programme should really have been called "Owners behaving very cluelessly". I felt very sorry for that Vizsla - it had no toys, a small house, and the owners didn't seem very active, to put it kindly. No wonder it was being destructive. And was anyone else really confused why that lady kept letting her dog off its leash in parks given its preoccupation with footballs? It had absolutely no recall, so why would you let it off lead?! There was clearly an awful lot of remedial work going on that wasn't shown - the Vizsla for example seemed to have suddenly acquired a load of new toys by the end of the programme.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Bagsofsmoke said:


> The programme should really have been called "Owners behaving very cluelessly". I felt very sorry for that Vizsla - it had no toys, a small house, and the owners didn't seem very active, to put it kindly. No wonder it was being destructive. And was anyone else really confused why that lady kept letting her dog off its leash in parks given its preoccupation with footballs? It had absolutely no recall, so why would you let it off lead?! There was clearly an awful lot of remedial work going on that wasn't shown - the Vizsla for example seemed to have suddenly acquired a load of new toys by the end of the programme.


In my opinion, this Series fails to get into the Mechanics of how the "Dog Whisperer" sorts out the Dogs Problems! All we saw in this Episode was the V Owners telling to Dog to get off the Couch, then all of a sudden the V gave up on stealing everything Edible, no slight "Stepping Back" or "Setbacks", a perfect Pooch all in around 10 Minutes!


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes, I too spotted all the new toys that must have replaced the TV remotes and telephone handsets he had kept on stealing before. I was a little surprised that although physical exercise and mental stimulation were required for Vizslas and briefly mentioned before arrival at the house, they then weren't covered at all. It would have been interesting to know how much exercise this Vizsla was getting. The food stealing issue was so amazingly quickly sorted, I can't help but think it must have taken much longer and had been edited out. Great to see a Vizsla though.


----------



## Bagsofsmoke (Jan 13, 2021)

John N said:


> In my opinion, this Series fails to get into the Mechanics of how the "Dog Whisperer" sorts out the Dogs Problems! All we saw in this Episode was the V Owners telling to Dog to get off the Couch, then all of a sudden the V gave up on stealing everything Edible, no slight "Stepping Back" or "Setbacks", a perfect Pooch all in around 10 Minutes!


We're getting our first Vizsla puppy in a couple of months and I was hoping for some useful tips on training etc - sadly as you say they just glossed over all the work that must have gone into addressing its behavioural issues and just presented a miraculously 'cured' dog. The owners clearly loved the dog though, but I couldn't help feeling the breed wasn't an ideal fit for them (not that I have any experience at all to draw on at this stage!). He was a lovely looking dog though, and as you say, great to see a Vizsla on TV!


----------

